# Writing > General Writing >  Help me in my writing

## wagnernn

I want to improve my writing skill ,so I have some questions about writing:
1)What should I do to make my essay smoother?
2)please show me some adjectives and adverbs that make my essay more academic
Thank you very much

----------


## Virgil

> I want to improve my writing skill ,so I have some questions about writing:
> 1)What should I do to make my essay smoother?
> 2)please show me some adjectives and adverbs that make my essay more academic
> Thank you very much


Wag, it's hard to give any advice without seeing it. Can you copy a page or two and paste it in a post here?

----------


## Captain Pike

Try reading your own writing upside down; it's better to have someone else read it -- but either way, if you are stumbling and rereading, maybe it's not a natural flow of your words.

Something in me says this is wrong, but look up some of the adjectives you are currently using in a thesaurus. You might suddenly see more clearly how YOU would like to say something.

----------


## blazeofglory

> I want to improve my writing skill ,so I have some questions about writing:
> 1)What should I do to make my essay smoother?
> 2)please show me some adjectives and adverbs that make my essay more academic
> Thank you very much


Please write them, essays and have them read by forums participants. Indeed some ideas will crop up and you will be helped in that course.

----------


## genoveva

Try not to overuse your adverbs.

----------


## Princess_1986

I found that essays got easier with practice and time I'm afraid. Even then I still feel very self-critical. As has been mentioned, it's always good to have someone else read your stuff (as long as they're trust-worthy enough not to steal your ideas!). The thesaurus on microsoft word is invaluable for 'academic' sounding stuff. My main peice of advice would be to have a good, clear intro - then paragraphs which interconnect and build upon your arguement until they reach a conclusion. Once you've found a good template - follow it with every essay. 

Good luck  :Smile:  Essays are horrible!

----------


## blazeofglory

The one and only tool for writing is reading and writing as much as one can, and nothing else as a matter of fact.

----------


## sinopound

:Smile:  


> I found that essays got easier with practice and time I'm afraid. Even then I still feel very self-critical. As has been mentioned, it's always good to have someone else read your stuff (as long as they're trust-worthy enough not to steal your ideas!). The thesaurus on microsoft word is invaluable for 'academic' sounding stuff. My main peice of advice would be to have a good, clear intro - then paragraphs which interconnect and build upon your arguement until they reach a conclusion. Once you've found a good template - follow it with every essay. 
> 
> Good luck  Essays are horrible!


Wow, I agree completely. That is just the way I am trained in my writing lessons.

One more, I am afraid, is that reading extensively helps writing a lot.

There comes another question---how to read in order to write well? :Smile:

----------


## Idios_Daemon

Reading helps...a lot.

----------


## eyemaker

> I want to improve my writing skill ,so I have some questions about writing:
> 1)What should I do to make my essay smoother?
> 2)please show me some adjectives and adverbs that make my essay more academic


 "There is no great writing, only great rewriting."
-Justice Brandeis

Try post your essay and let us read it, we could help in that way. Continue make your drafts, edit edit edit...

----------


## jgweed

Smooth essay writing consists in easy and clear transitions between thoughts or parts of the argument. Creating unified paragraphs that in their physical separation indicate the parts of the essay, and making internal references within the paragraph clear are important steps in essay writing. It also helps to read your essay "as if" you were another person, and anticipate as much as you can the questions, clarifications, and skeptical criticism that another might raise.

In writing academic essays or papers, it is not always the best option to write with thesaurus in hand, unless you need to find a more precise word, less the paragraphs become turgid and heavy with "purple prose" that tell the reader you have travelled to Roget far too often.
It might be a truism that the difference between casual and academic writing is what is NOT used, and phrases and turns of speech that an academic writer avoids.

We would all enjoy reading a draft of a part of an essay and perhaps then we could make concrete (if not contrary) suggestions for its improvement. 
Cheers,
John

----------


## soullight

Hiya, people. I am just seeking to know weather the freestyle method of writing, facilitates the process of building good sentance structure. I have recently applied myself to this unthinking mode of writing, and have found that what I have written is almost bording the extremities of the non - sensensical jabberings of an old drunken man. As far as I can see it allows one to smash the chains of any inhibitions, and helps encourage the mind to explore beyond your self imposed limits.

I would like to know what you people think.

----------


## blazeofglory

If you want to be a successful writer you will have to carve out a way for yourselves and there is no any specific road or track that gets you there, and there is no formulas that gives you quick answers. There are no shortcuts. 

I believe in writing impatiently and tirelessly. That is what I do. I always write pages and pages and it has been a decade still I am unsure if I am worthy of publishing my articles in print. I am already recognized on forums, as I write for several forums.

I have already published in print medias, but not to the extent I do through the internet.

----------


## xtianfriborg13

Read more books. It will help a lot. Vocabulary and grammatically.

----------


## linahendy

Books are, no doubt, our best friend. They are food for thought. They console us in our sorrow and make us forget the worries of life. So I will suggest you to go for reading.

----------


## Steven Hunley

Look. You want to improve an essay but you're not showing us what you've got so far. That's like asking a mechanic to fix your car without him seeing it. If it's an academic essay that use the word cognative and significant, and all sorts of educational jargon and sprinkle it throughout the essay. Other than that I advise you read essays.

----------

